# Going to gross $400 today!



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

$400 Sunday
In the City by the Bay


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Good luck buddy!!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Incredible. Good Luck


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay breakfast break. 8 a.m.
Nearly 200 miles already
if I'm going to hit my goal I need to improve my tips 
going to be a long break 49ers play in a coup h














h￼oursours


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Good for you bro. Not possible too do here in the Phoenix market unfortunately. It's sad how they've taken from us since wife started driving 4 years ago.

#FGRYFTNGUBER



Soldiering said:


> Good for you bro. Not possible too do here in the Phoenix market unfortunately. It's sad how they've taken from us since wife started driving 4 years ago.
> 
> #FGRYFTNGUBER


I'VE NOT WIFE. HEHE. Guess I don't have those millennial skills, thank God.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Good luck.

More than likely you will get throttled.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

So 200 miles so far to make $89?

By that metric you’re gonna drive 898 miles today??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 368615
> 
> 
> Okay breakfast break. 8 a.m.
> ...


Great goal. I'm in the bay as well but how did you already put 200 miles on your car for only 89 dollars?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok Niners go to 6 - 0
Back at it 3:00 p.m. 2 more hours and I'm halfway to my goal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

,,,driving in Chico? :confusion: A city not by the Bay. :wacky:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SHalester said:


> A city not by the Bay. :wacky:


I hear folks as far away as Sac work in the Bay Area all the time! Go where the cheese is! 3 major international airports. Sheee-it, I'd think $400 a day would be an easy get.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I hear folks as far away as Sac work in the Bay Area all the time! Go where the cheese is! 3 major international airports. Sheee-it, I'd think $400 a day would be an easy get.


Theres only 3 days one can make
that much driving x in Chicago
St Patrick's day
Halloween weekend
New years eve
I've got over 22000 trips in 3 years
I know what I'm doing...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberXking said:


> $400 Sunday
> In the City by the Bay


Tomorrow you'll spend 600 on new tires.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I know what I'm doing...


I'm sure you're a fine driver and wonderful person. I was specifically speaking of the SF Bay Area. This gig is market dependent. The special days you mentioned are meaningless in my market now days! Even NY eve, can you imagine?



peteyvavs said:


> Tomorrow you'll spend 600 on new tires.


Nope! On a quarter of his rent.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberXking said:


> Ok Niners go to 6 - 0
> Back at it 3:00 p.m. 2 more hours and I'm halfway to my goal.
> View attachment 368749


All I see is $136.36 for 3 trips from 5am to 3pm? You got a long way to go.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

What kind of Tom Trollery is this? You had three good rides in a little over nine hours and more than 200 miles and need to post about your magnificent Meh?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 368823


Good Shew

Rally Rally Gud Shew.

Actually not bad at all if you sat and then got rides, but more than 12 hours and $240 is not great with a lot of miles. You must be in a low pay rate zone to be so excited.









This was a good day In Seattle. I also made $120 on Goober that day



Soldiering said:


> Good for you bro. Not possible too do here in the Phoenix market unfortunately. It's sad how they've taken from us since wife started driving 4 years ago.
> 
> #FGRYFTNGUBER
> 
> ...


They make great drugs for controlling schizophrenia nowadays.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope! On a quarter of his rent.


That's not even a quarter of my morgage FML


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's not even a quarter of my morgage FML


I know a few other things I would like to F

And for far less money


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> That's not even a quarter of my morgage FML


You own in the bay! Hats off superstar! I gave up and moved to Reno.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Just broke $300 Think I've been logged on 6 hours. I've been doing this every workday for nearly six years cept it used to be $2.25 a mile now it's 90 cents with no airport match or surge In 2015 my best day i



$1,000 4 years ago. . I just thought why not come up with the number ($400) and then just go out and do it 
anybody can post figures after having a good day. Like to keep the time less than 10 hours
okay $335 before midnight


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Theres only 3 days one can make
> that much driving x in Chicago
> St Patrick's day
> Halloween weekend
> ...


You sure you know what you're doing? Im not so convinced . . . 22000 trips and you can't clear $300 a day? Hell I only I have 8,500(ish) trips in 4 1/2 yrs and can make $300/day, pretty routinely. Consistently @250. Just Last night, 9 trips for $300.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Is that $300 for Lyft or Uber and what market are you in?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> You sure you know what you're doing? Im not so convinced . . . 22000 trips and you can't clear $300 a day? Hell I only I have 8,500(ish) trips in 4 1/2 yrs and can make $300/day, pretty routinely. Consistently @250. Just Last night, 9 trips for $300.


You're awesome man but I'm at $400 and I said it before I did it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Just broke $300 Think I've been logged on 6 hours. I've been doing this every workday for nearly six years cept it used to be $2.25 a mile now it's 90 cents with no airport match or surge In 2015 my best day i
> 
> $1,000 4 years ago. . I just thought why not come up with the number ($400) and then just go out and do it
> anybody can post figures after having a good day. Like to keep the time less than 10 hours
> okay $335 before midnight


Impressive trip averages! What are you doing to get those big runs? Are you camping out at resorts and hotels or cherrypicking 45+ pings? Higher rates compared to my market help.

Here it's 60c uber, 35c lyft


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberXking said:


> $400 Sunday
> In the City by the Bay


And?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Daisey77 said:


> You sure you know what you're doing? Im not so convinced . . . 22000 trips and you can't clear $300 a day? Hell I only I have 8,500(ish) trips in 4 1/2 yrs and can make $300/day, pretty routinely. Consistently @250. Just Last night, 9 trips for $300.


That's pretty impressive.
Your rates must be pretty high
I was at $2045 last week
At 2000 a week I dont imagine many people go to college and take on all 
that student debt huh?
Ps the op said $400 a day that would be $2800 a week driving x mind you


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Done!
Uber $275 5 Trips
Lyft $213. 8 Trips
$ 20 Cash tip

$*508* 10/20. 
Clear day no events no surge 
Check this out .....going to break this all down ....total miles , gas etc.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's pretty impressive.
> Your rates must be pretty high
> I was at $2045 last week
> At 2000 a week I dont imagine many people go to college and take on all
> ...


So you are making $300 a day! Sorry, My response was because you said there's only three days a year you can make $300. Which seems to not be true, just based off your weekly numbers. Which then makes my comment unwarranted. I was going to say, as long as you've been doing this and with as many rides as you've done, you got to be close to that $ range



UberXking said:


> You're awesome man but I'm at $400 and I said it before I did it
> 
> View attachment 368864


You're awesome but I wasn't responding to you


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberXking said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Done!
> Uber $275 5 Trips
> Lyft $213. 8 Trips
> $ 20 Cash tip
> ...


With all those miles you must be going through cars like crazy because you've been doing this awhile right? How often are you getting new cars?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If it's not posted ...it never happened.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Someone suggested during this that I would be throttled by L or U. Can't remember who mentioned that. But you were right. After
9 p.m. Lyft gave me a 2 mile airport to hotel trip followed by a $13 trip from SJC ,to Sunnyvale. Uber pulled me away from home after 2:00 a.m. with three long trips and blew through $400 to $500. Most of my trips are at 60 cents trips from SFO are 71 Lincoln's. I almost never pick up in the City. I don't wait in the pen at SFO. Instead of pool I do dool. I use the right car and service it myself and haven't changed oil or tires in 3 years. There is one huge reason we are not employees and it is never mentioned. The whole circus is controlled by Uber. They are rulers of double speak, illusion and disguise. They March to their own beat fill drivers with nonsense and empty threats On a scale from A to F. Riders are A Uber A- drivers F
There has never been a feature, bonus or offer that hasn't benefited Uber more than it does drivers. Rates are going lower till we quit driving old cars on X platform. If we were employees I would have made more money for mileage reimbursement than the gross earnings Uber paid me. I wouldn't have the huge mileage deduction ...the taxes due to Fed and State would be huge but even a $28 hour wage similar to San Francisco housekeepers would make paying taxes enjoyable

As far as the cars. 387,000 on my first Prius
Totalled by a drunk driver replaced
Older Prius for less than original $7,100 
Long story short 3 more Prius's. 3 more totals by old lady, Uber driver and a kid who sideswiped me in the rain. Thank God no injuries at this time. 6,000 miles a month avg 30 hours week since 2016.. The lower the rates the less profit potential.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No oil changes or tires because of continuously totaling vehicles sounds less appealing than doing maintenance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

C 


UberXking said:


> Someone suggested during this that I would be throttled by L or U. Can't remember who mentioned that. But you were right. After
> 9 p.m. Lyft gave me a 2 mile airport to hotel trip followed by a $13 trip from SJC ,to Sunnyvale. Uber pulled me away from home after 2:00 a.m. with three long trips and blew through $400 to $500. Most of my trips are at 60 cents trips from SFO are 71 Lincoln's. I almost never pick up in the City. I don't wait in the pen at SFO. Instead of pool I do dool. I use the right car and service it myself and haven't changed oil or tires in 3 years. There is one huge reason we are not employees and it is never mentioned. The whole circus is controlled by Uber. They are rulers of double speak, illusion and disguise. They March to their own beat fill drivers with nonsense and empty threats On a scale from A to F. Riders are A Uber A- drivers F
> There has never been a feature, bonus or offer that hasn't benefited Uber more than it does drivers. Rates are going lower till we quit driving old cars on X platform. If we were employees I would have made more money for mileage reimbursement than the gross earnings Uber paid me. I wouldn't have the huge mileage deduction ...the taxes due to Fed and State would be huge but even a $28 hour wage similar to San Francisco housekeepers would make paying taxes enjoyable
> 
> ...


How long have you had this car you're currently driving?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> So 200 miles so far to make $89?
> 
> By that metric you're gonna drive 898 miles today??


Either I don't know math. Or you don't know math...

How did you get to 898 miles?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Either I don't know math. Or you don't know math...
> 
> How did you get to 898 miles?


It's you that doesn't know math lol if you take $400 divide that by the $89 he had made, that gives you the ratio of how many miles total he has to drive to make the 400. He said he's driven nearly 200 miles
400/89=4.49438
4.49438*200= 898


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It's you that doesn't know math lol if you take $400 divide that by the $89 he had made, that gives you the ratio of how many miles total he has to drive to make the 400. He said he's driven nearly 200 miles
> 400/89=4.49438
> 4.49438*200= 898


Ohhhh I miss-read his post! You know math ??


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

When you say you haven't changed oil in 3 years do you mean you haven't paid some shop to do it for you? How many miles did you end up driving for that shift? Personally I wouldn't go beyond 10k miles before changing and that's with a good synthetic.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> When you say you haven't changed oil in 3 years do you mean you haven't paid some shop to do it for you? How many miles did you end up driving for that shift? Personally I wouldn't go beyond 10k miles before changing and that's with a good synthetic.


 he doesn't do oil changes because the cars keep getting totaled out! LOL


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> he doesn't do oil changes because the cars keep getting totaled out! LOL


The guy from chicago is right though

Airport is only way you can make this much in a day and here (chicago) you arent making 400 in a day routinely


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Shakur said:


> The guy from chicago is right though
> 
> Airport is only way you can make this much in a day and here (chicago) you arent making 400 in a day routinely


Here in Seattle market SeaTac is how you lose $150 a day.

Waiting in the queue is efficient, and has a high profit margin, but is negative cash flow, and provides little income.



Shakur said:


> The guy from chicago is right though
> 
> Airport is only way you can make this much in a day and here (chicago) you arent making 400 in a day routinely


Pretty sure no one is making $400 a day anywhere in America doing rideshare. Can make yes. I did today. Last week I struggled to make $200. This week I am @ $341 a day which is near my yearly average.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> he doesn't do oil changes because the cars keep getting totaled out! LOL


*My last car I never changed the oil... *

It leaked/burned thru about a quart every 2-3 weeks... So I figure it was changed every 3 months basically anyway just by having to keep topping it off. LOL

It wasn't cost effective to repair because it was the rear main seal and would've been $1500 worth of work and I had a guy I could get cases of 6 synthetic quarts from for $12 bux a case on Facebook marketplace... Hell I'd buy 5 cases at a time.... I honestly do not miss having to remember to check all the time.... Other than that it was a real fun car to drive and a stick.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Here in Seattle market SeaTac is how you lose $150 a day.
> 
> Waiting in the queue is efficient, and has a high profit margin, but is negative cash flow, and provides little income.
> 
> ...


How many hours?

I get restless after about 3 hours behind the wheel worth of trips lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I drive from 2 pm (ish) - 10 pm (ish) or 7 hours - 9 hours depending on situations. I average 3.1 days a week.

I love to drive. Not just rideshare (which is a like) but driving long trips cross country, cross continents. Endurance racing and just for pleasure.
Driving around chatting with business people and tourists from all reaches of the planet while listening to music or a baseball game is not tiring.

Driving is a joy for me.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> *My last car I never changed the oil... *
> 
> It leaked/burned thru about a quart every 2-3 weeks... So I figure it was changed every 3 months basically anyway just by having to keep topping it off. LOL
> 
> It wasn't cost effective to repair because it was the rear main seal and would've been $1500 worth of work and I had a guy I could get cases of 6 synthetic quarts from for $12 bux a case on Facebook marketplace... Hell I'd buy 5 cases at a time.... I honestly do not miss having to remember to check all the time.... Other than that it was a real fun car to drive and a stick.


I see the logic, but you need to replace the oil filter, which is capturing many particulates....just changing oil but leaving old filter in....not ideal.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

UberXking said:


> $400 Sunday
> In the City by the Bay


Awesome!


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Get that ? man


----------

